# Thieves Got Me



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Broke into my truck in the drive-way (West Galveston) and stole pistol and other items. If anyone runs across this pistol there is a reward for the recovery. 281-748-2896


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Which subdivision?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry theives, why do people always leave guns in cars i understand places we cant have them an stuff but leaving in truck in your own drive


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fabian31269 said:


> sorry theives, why do people always leave guns in cars i understand places we cant have them an stuff but leaving in truck in your own drive


Why do people always have to voice their opinions to others?

Sorry for your loss man. Hope you find it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That sux. Hope it turns up!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my son got truck broken into Fri night in Galv. at the bowling alley and they actually caught them, Galv. PD needs to start a decoy program and knock some heads


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

not voiceing bro curious to why there left in vehicles this is not the first time ive heard of this


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

fabian31269 said:


> sorry theives, why do people always leave guns in cars i understand places we cant have them an stuff but leaving in truck in your own drive


 you should be able to leave your gun, wallet and keys in the truck/car without thinking twice. Its not your, don't take it. Sad.

Sorry your ride got broke into. Like I say in a lot of posts about this....they will get theirs one day. One day, that same thief is going to get caught by one who is willing to shoot first.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

I always have a Glock in my vehicle. It would be easy to find to because its very accessible. Ive got a good alarm. If they take my gun they take my gun, I will never have it when I need it if I don't leave it in the car. Its a chance im willing to take.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

> you should be able to leave your gun, wallet and keys in the truck/car without thinking twice. Its not your, don't take it. Sad.


and Aunt Bea should still be cooling pies in windows and Andy should still be the sheriff.

Its not 1942 its 2010.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

its no good in the car ..its best to carry it on your person... chances are if you get robbed it will be at a gas pump or some where you you have your mind on something else..if i were to keep one in my vehicle it would be something that was inexpensive/dependable that would be easy to replace ...but thats just me ..sorry for your loss hope you find it


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope you have the serial number. Your chances of finding it would be a lot better if you do.
sorry for the loss. hope you get it back


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*LOL*



WilliamH said:


> and Aunt Bea should still be cooling pies in windows and Andy should still be the sheriff. QUOTE]
> 
> Also makes me think of Barney Fife....Sheriff Taylor allowed him one bullet and he had to keep it in his pocket not his revolver.
> 
> Way back before the 80s I think HPD had "shotgun squads"....a couple of cops who would hide in convenience stores and when a robber pulled a gun on the clerk they would jump out. Of course the robber would hear the noise and wheel around with the gun still in his hand...maybe somewhat pointing it in the cop's direction....BOOM!...no more robber. I think some citizen groups didnt think the squads were sensitive enough and it was discontinued. But we need something like that now....cops lying in wait in likely areas.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> and Aunt Bea should still be cooling pies in windows and Andy should still be the sheriff.
> 
> Its not 1942 its 2010.


 True it is 2010, but that doesn't make it right. As for them pies, I think I would take one:biggrin:


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

should always leave a cheap throwdown gun in car and carry more expensive gun on your body! thats what i do


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*Are you a team member?*

Is that a bud seal emblem on that fine pistol ? I hope there is some pert that commits AD. Good luck buddy. Thank God for that thin blue line out doing their best. If you are a team members thank you for your service.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Why do people always have to voice their opinions to others?


yeah, what's up with that? :smile:


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Get a LOCK BOX!!*



mastercylinder said:


> yeah, what's up with that? :smile:


Congress is passing a bill that will eliminate all opinions except theirs. Problem solved.

Get a quick access lock box like I did. My gun lives in my truck. Can open it from the drivers seat. Cops will feel more comfortable on a traffic stop and common crack head thieves can't get it or steal the box. I put all my valuables in there when wading or leaving truck at boat launch, restaurants etc, when I have clothes that are not concealing. 50 bucks at Academy. May start carrying it wading SLP after that hog attack story.

Sorry for your loss, nice weapon.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

fabian31269 said:


> sorry theives, why do people always leave guns in cars i understand places we cant have them an stuff but leaving in truck in your own drive


Exactly right!!!! Makes no sense to leave it in the car overnight. Carry it in the house where you can use it on the thieves instead of arming them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like guns & pies.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> WilliamH said:
> 
> 
> > Way back before the 80s I think HPD had "shotgun squads"....a couple of cops who would hide in convenience stores and when a robber pulled a gun on the clerk they would jump out. Of course the robber would hear the noise and wheel around with the gun still in his hand...maybe somewhat pointing it in the cop's direction....BOOM!...no more robber. I think some citizen groups didnt think the squads were sensitive enough and it was discontinued. But we need something like that now....cops lying in wait in likely areas.
> ...


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

sp4anahuac said:


> Is that a bud seal emblem on that fine pistol ? I hope there is some pert that commits AD. Good luck buddy. Thank God for that thin blue line out doing their best. If you are a team members thank you for your service.[/QUOTE
> 
> :flag:
> 
> ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's actually hard for me to feel very sorry for anyone who gets their pistol, laptop, hand-held gps, or whatever stolen out of their vehicle - especially when it happens right in your own driveway overnight.

people steal. in fact, some people make a living out of stealing, and if you leave a bunch of valuable stuff in your truck overnight, you're giving a thief employment and job security, as far as i'm concerned. and when you leave a weapon in your truck and it gets stolen, you're practically aiding and abetting in crime.

quit being lazy. take your valuables out of your vehicle at night or don't be surprised when they're gone the next morning.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> it's actually hard for me to feel very sorry for anyone who gets their pistol, laptop, hand-held gps, or whatever stolen out of their vehicle - especially when it happens in your driveway overnight.
> 
> people steal. in fact, some people make a living out of stealing, and if you leave a bunch of valuable stuff in your truck overnight, you're giving a thief employment and job security, as far as i'm concerned. and when you leave a weapon in your truck and it gets stolen, you're practically aiding and abetting in crime.
> 
> quit being lazy. take your valuables out of your vehicle at night, or don't be surprised when they're gone the next morning.


EXACTLY!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bassman5119 said:


> Congress is passing a bill that will eliminate all opinions except theirs. Problem solved.
> 
> Get a quick access lock box like I did. My gun lives in my truck. Can open it from the drivers seat. Cops will feel more comfortable on a traffic stop and common crack head thieves can't get it or steal the box. I put all my valuables in there when wading or leaving truck at boat launch, restaurants etc, when I have clothes that are not concealing. 50 bucks at Academy. May start carrying it wading SLP after that hog attack story.
> 
> Sorry for your loss, nice weapon.


what kind of box do you have?


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I live in one of the safest cities in the nation and i still take everything out of my truck


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree, you should be able to leave your stuff where ever you want to, but in this day and time, why would you? Sucks your pistol got stolen and hopefully it will turn up.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> it's actually hard for me to feel very sorry for anyone who gets their pistol, laptop, hand-held gps, or whatever stolen out of their vehicle - especially when it happens right in your own driveway overnight.
> 
> people steal. in fact, some people make a living out of stealing, and if you leave a bunch of valuable stuff in your truck overnight, you're giving a thief employment and job security, as far as i'm concerned. and when you leave a weapon in your truck and it gets stolen, you're practically aiding and abetting in crime.
> 
> quit being lazy. take your valuables out of your vehicle at night or don't be surprised when they're gone the next morning.


Irresponsibly arming known criminals out of pure laziness!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Irresponsibly arming known criminals out of pure laziness!!!


If someone would have broken into his home and stole the gun, would he still be lazy and irresponsible?


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

24 buds is right. They will eventually get theirs. I remember this punk kid that always bragged about stealing car stereos, and then one day they took all of his stuff from his car! I told him he deserved it, and he wasn't too happy about it. Made him realize the crappy feeling that it is though...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mad Mike said:


> If someone would have broken into his home and stole the gun, would he still be lazy and irresponsible?


They didn't steal it out of his house. They stole it out of his truck sitting in his driveway while he was asleep in his house.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mad Mike said:


> If someone would have broken into his home and stole the gun, would he still be lazy and irresponsible?


pardon me for saying so, but that's a dumb question.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Hopefully the crook already shot himself trying to unload the gun or showing it off to a friend. Check your local pawn shops, take that flyer you made to each one on the Island and talk with the owner. I'd also post your reward thing on Craigslist.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Serious question: While you're asleep in your house in the middle of the night, in your own driveway, a common unarmed crack-head thief breaks into your vehicle and gets ahold of your loaded weapon. Now if you walk outside and get shot or the crack-head thief "now armed" gains enough confidence to enter your house and you get shot, who's fault is it that YOU got shot?


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Look guys all I am asking for that if you see the gun let me know. Thanks for all the BS and advice. Went to the range monday afternoon and forgot to take the frigging gun out of my truck. OK 

What is up with the people on 2 Cool seems like it has turned into a bashing club.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bledsinger said:


> Look guys all I am asking for that if you see the gun let me know. Thanks for all the BS and advice. Went to the range monday afternoon and forgot to take the frigging gun out of my truck. OK
> 
> What is up with the people on 2 Cool seems like it has turned into a bashing club.


Ain't nobody bashing you, just having a conversation. You ain't the first to come on here in the same situation.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Mad Mike said:


> If someone would have broken into his home and stole the gun, would he still be lazy and irresponsible?


Right...  Can't believe people are giving this guy a hard time for leaving his stuff in his truck. What in the heck has the world come to.

Yes we all know there are sorry, good for nothing people out there but its the exception not the norm.

Now we are lazy and irresponsible for leaving our valuables in our vehicles.

Sorry but I don't buy the "its 2010" BS. I would rather hear that they have all given up on protecting whats right and have resigned to accept that the world is a bad place........they will argue that they are realists, I might argue that they are quiters.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

If you leave valuables....especially guns in your car no matter where you park you are providing an incentive for a burglary! Take your gun inside! All we need is more stolen weapons on the street!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

flatsprowler said:


> Right...  Can't believe people are giving this guy a hard time for leaving his stuff in his truck. What in the heck has the world come to.
> 
> Yes we all know there are sorry, good for nothing people out there but its the exception not the norm.
> 
> ...


You can argue all you want, but you'll still be wrong!!!


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Serious question: While you're asleep in your house in the middle of the night, in your own driveway, a common unarmed crack-head thief breaks into your vehicle and gets ahold of your loaded weapon. Now if you walk outside and get shot or the crack-head thief "now armed" gains enough confidence to enter your house and you get shot, who's fault is it that YOU got shot?


Surely you jest?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

flatsprowler said:


> Surely you jest?


and don't call him Shirley.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

flatsprowler said:


> Surely you jest?


What's the problem? You think that scenario hasn't been played out somewhere? Shirley, you have an opinion!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

flatsprowler said:


> Now we are lazy and irresponsible for leaving our valuables in our vehicles.


yes, you are. if you're going to leave your guns in your vehicle and they wind up getting stolen, you have no one to blame but yourself.

like i said, people steal. this is real life, not a mary poppins movie.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I think he wanted yall to keep an eye out for it not have the entire 2COOL population give him a lecture of what he should have done... I'm sure he's well aware of it. Keep your eyes open guys.

And...

If the SOB took a gun out of my car & into my house while I slept I would hope the 10 loaded weapons in my room would stop his arse! Not to mention my security alarm, 2 dogs I'm a light sleeper.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes I have an opinion and it is contrary to yours. At least we can agree that fishing is a great way to spend time. I HOPE..... or maybe its just a way to avoid the criminals.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> yes, you are. if you're going to leave your guns in your vehicle and they wind up getting stolen, you have no one to blame but yourself.
> 
> like i said, people steal. this is real life, not a mary poppins movie.


So I can't blame the criminal. Interesting.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

flatsprowler said:


> Yes I have an opinion and it is contrary to yours.


i respect that, but remember, "a fool and his money are soon parted." the same goes for people who leave guns in their truck. :smile:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> People that lack the basic skill of reading-comprehension should not attempt to join a debateable conversation!!!


That's debatable.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

flatsprowler said:


> So I can't blame the criminal. Interesting.


if i leave corn out on the patio, can i blame the squirrels if they come and take it?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> if i leave corn out on the patio, can i blame the squirrels if they come take it?


No. But ifya call Johnny Quest, he'll come over and shoot the squirrels forya. Jus' sayin'. hwell::rybka:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Hope you get your gun back...

The rest of this thread is...


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

I think old cornhusker put the cob up mastercyliders back side.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For when you are not in the vehicle but the gun is..

http://www.center-of-mass.com/


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

You apparently didn't realize you were enticing the innocent person walking past your vehicle in the middle of the night. If it weren't for people like you, these people would never do anything illegal. 

I love it when people are quick to point fingers at victims. Never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Pathfinder said:


> You apparently didn't realize you were enticing the innocent person walking past your vehicle in the middle of the night. If it weren't for people like you, these people would never do anything illegal.
> 
> I love it when people are quick to point fingers at victims. Never ceases to amaze me!


No finger pointing here just asked a question and look how many intelligent responses occured. I wish ol Bledsinger would have caught the guy and had his gun with him to handle it but instead now there's one more armed POS out there. Twist it, turn it anyway you want but there have been several incidents of the same on here recently and I just don't agree with leaving a loaded weapon in your vehicle overnight. I carry and everynight I take it in the house where if I need it it's accessible to ME.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bledsinger said:


> I think old cornhusker put the cob up mastercyliders back side.


So that's the kinds of things you think about ehhh?

:an6:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

When I read the initial post I thought to myself "He'll never see that pistol again, why would he leave it in his truck sitting in the driveway"???? guess there were some folks that think just like me.....

sorry for the loss man.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bledsinger said:


> Look guys all I am asking for that if you see the gun let me know. Thanks for all the BS and advice. Went to the range monday afternoon and forgot to take the frigging gun out of my truck. OK
> 
> What is up with the people on 2 Cool seems like it has turned into a bashing club.


there were 2 lessons to be learned by this. 1) don't forget to bring your gun in the house or get a lockbox, 2) don't admit your mistakes on 2cool again.

hope you find the pistol.

mm1


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*DAH*

About 80% of the people on this post needs to go look in a mirror.
That is where 100% of the issue here lies. :idea: LMAO

Where did my mirror go?! I keep loosing it.


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*truth comes out*



CORNHUSKER said:


> So that's the kinds of things you think about ehhh?
> 
> :an6:


You hit the nail on the head..................... because I know 
" bLOWSINGER"


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

just start checking pawn shops it's prolly already there...

BTW they didn't happen to steal a Shimano Stella? LMAO


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

When our boat was broken into in Bridge Harbor, most of our stuff was recovered in pawn shops in Houston, Pearland, League City, and Galveston.
It would be tough to cover all those alone. The Freeport Police detectives found most of our stuff. Good Luck!


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*:wink:Way past POPCORN TIME*


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

I just received a call from GPD and they found your fingerprints Reeltime


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

That weapon oughta be easy to spot unless they grind the emblems and identifiers off. 

I'd keep an eye on various sites for it. 

Things we can all agree on:

1. Stealing is wrong but it happens

2. Everyone makes mistakes (Like forgetting a weapon in the car, I am guilty of it too, but my car was in my garage thankfully)

3. We should all try to protect our valuables

4. The 2cool family should keep an eye out for this readily identifiable and fairly unique weapon


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

Bledsinger said:


> I just received a call from GPD and they found your fingerprints Reeltime


  They may find them around your NECK!!!


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone hit the pawn shops this weekend?


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...Unfortunately Ike has brought in more thieves to Galveston than usual. I doubt they will be dumb enough to try and pawn that gun , it is a little too unique.

I have one of the Center of Mass products mentioned earlier, for those times when I cant legally carry into an establishment. They are cheap and help for those smash and grabbers. 

I will keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Pocketfisherman said:


> For when you are not in the vehicle but the gun is..
> 
> http://www.center-of-mass.com/


I checked out the site for one to fit my 06 F150, and it looks HUGE! Supposed to fit in the console, but I dont think so. I hate going anywhere unarmed, but if I know I have to go somewhere that prohibits carry, I leave Roscoe home and just bring along my cheap Gerber pocket folder. Yeah, Im bringing a knife to a gunfight, but at least its something, and I dont have to worry about my gun.

I am also guilty of forgetting to to take a gun or two out of the truck when I come home, and so far, I have been luckier than the OP.

Thats a unique .45. Sooner or later, its gonna show up. I hope its in the same condition as the picture for his sake. Kind of looks like a special gun to me, and I will be sure to be on the lookout for it, and if I am lucky enough to come across it and help the OP get it back, the only reward I would want is to maybe shoot it a couple times, and hear the story behind it.

Heres to all the folks that never make mistakes. :cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

even something like this is better than nothing

http://www.center-of-mass.com/Store_InCarGunSafe.htm


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> even something like this is better than nothing
> 
> http://www.center-of-mass.com/Store_InCarGunSafe.htm


Saw that one too. I dont like the cable thing though. Doesnt seem to hard to defeat. I could be wrong though. I guess if it was a smash and grab, it would present a problem to them, but I am thinking bigger picture. What if they just stole the truck? A pair of bolt cutters would be all it takes. Then again, if they stole the truck, they would have plenty of time to break into a bolted down safe too.

On a side note, a buddy of mine had his Superduty 4X4 stolen from his doctors office that is posted 30.06. He has one of those deals in it that alerts the police if they are near it. Cant recall the name of it right now, something 'Jack', anyhow it was found transporting illegals up 59 from the border. They had stolen everything else, but missed his XD that was under the seat hidden in the electric seat mechanism. Thats what I call lucky!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Lo-Jack


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats the one. Brain had vapor lock!


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

*Ha Ha!*



WilliamH said:


> and Aunt Bea should still be cooling pies in windows and Andy should still be the sheriff.
> 
> Its not 1942 its 2010.


So i'm going to shoot first and not even ask questions! Period, end of story, no regrets, if someone wants to steal from another than they can deal with the reprecussions. If I don't kill them with the first shot then the second, third, fourth, fifth... ...or tenth shot should at least mangle them enough so they don't think about it again. Happy hunting and sorry for your loss!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

yakfinaddict said:


> So i'm going to shoot first and not even ask questions! Period, end of story, no regrets, if someone wants to steal from another than they can deal with the reprecussions. If I don't kill them with the first shot then the second, third, fourth, fifth... ...or tenth shot should at least mangle them enough so they don't think about it again. Happy hunting and sorry for your loss!


Do whatever makes you happy.

Just don't leave your valuables in your vehicle and complain because someone took your stuff.

Yes, I know people should keep their hands to themselves but that's not the world we live in today.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Do whatever makes you happy.
> 
> Just don't leave your valuables in your vehicle and complain because someone took your stuff.
> 
> Yes, I know people should keep their hands to themselves but that's not the world we live in today.


Kind of like licking a light socket then crying about getting electricuted. 
Can't fix stupid!!!


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*PAWN SHOPS???????*

Anyone been to the pawn shop and seen this gun???????


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone seen this gun????:rotfl:


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*Thieves Caught*

No Gun But I Believe they caught the DH that stole my gun.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Great news Bledsinger. Did you get your 5 minutes with him? Think that ought to be optional.
Good luck finding gun.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Bledsinger said:


> No Gun But I Believe they caught the DH that stole my gun.


Where was he caught and where did he live? I would start checking the pawn shops in the general vicinity of his residence and work out from there.

Oh yeah, a buddy of mine had the same thing happen to him last night in Corrigan.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well here is a few things I have learned over the years

Never leave home without you piece..Last time I left mine at home I was a victem of a drive by and shot with a .380 by a black dude standing on the side of the road whi fired thru my passengers upper door as I drove past him and his car full of thug buddies...

If I keep my piece on the dresser with my wallet, car keys and cell phone I hardly ever forget to take it with me in the vehicle..

One of those metal gun boxes with the cable being used under my vehicle seat gives me some protection from having gun stolen while being inside a place that I cannot carry in...$50.00 well spent..

Hope you recover your pistol before it is used in a crime.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad to hear they caught the POS.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Bledsinger said:


> No Gun But I Believe they caught the DH that stole my gun.


Make sure your gun gets entered into the national database. They just recovered one of the 6 guns that were stolen from my house last year and although it was complicated to get back it is now back home with me.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh and by the way.....the scum sucking POS that got caught with my gun (Michael Homer 29 of Houston Tx) was already a convicted felon. Then he was caught with my firearm and 2 illegal narcotics. The DA gave him 8 years probation. Our justice system doesn't exist!! Now he is back on the streets stealing to pay for his probation.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Toddbo34 said:


> Oh and by the way.....the scum sucking POS that got caught with my gun (Michael Homer 29 of Houston Tx) was already a convicted felon. Then he was caught with my firearm and 2 illegal narcotics. The DA gave him 8 years probation. Our justice system doesn't exist!! Now he is back on the streets stealing to pay for his probation.


I would say that our justice system is very confused indeed.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

You mean they caught a felon with a stolen firearm, and he didn't get locked up in prison? Too many "2nd" chances.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Barefoot Boy said:


> You mean they caught a felon with a stolen firearm, and he didn't get locked up in prison? Too many "2nd" chances.


That's exactly what I'm saying. On top of that he was never even questioned about where he had got the gun. I ask to speak to the scumbag and that was a no no. They didn't want him offended.

Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread. Just wanted yall to know of the frustration that thieves and the justice system cause.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Barefoot Boy said:


> You mean they caught a felon with a stolen firearm, and he didn't get locked up in prison? Too many "2nd" chances.


I bet he was way past his 2nd chance. People like that dont learn and most likely wont change.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Fishin Fast said:


> I always have a Glock in my vehicle. It would be easy to find to because its very accessible. Ive got a good alarm. If they take my gun they take my gun, I will never have it when I need it if I don't leave it in the car. Its a chance im willing to take.


 Get a carry permit and then you will really have it with you if you need it...


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Sometimes you simply can't take your gun with you.

But, if you carry, and you know you can't take your gun where you are going, the responsible thing would be to get a gun vault that installs in your vehicle, and lock it every time you leave it. I know it's a hassle, but it's the right thing to do.

http://consolevault.com/


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Was it a Ford F-250?


----------

